
Solar Panels Are Starting to Die, Leaving Behind Toxic Trash - zeristor
https://www.wired.com/story/solar-panels-are-starting-to-die-leaving-behind-toxic-trash/
======
rini17
RoHS applies to solar panels since 2006, so they should not contain any lead,
at least in the EU.

~~~
ysleepy
I really don't understand the title, the only toxic thing in there could be
the lead based solder. How many solder joints are in there? 4 ?

Referring to solar panels as toxic trash is grasping at straws and it makes me
wonder what motivation was behind writing up this article.

~~~
rini17
I have bought some little solar panels as a toy and they come without leads,
manufactured only with conductive bars spaced few milimeters apart. To connect
them to leads, you have to connect all these bars by soldering a strip, and
that's nontrivial amount of solder. AFAIK most panels are connected this way.

